# Handbook, observaciones (solucionado)

## oitaven

Hola  de nuevo chicos/as

 Me gustaría dejar claro que el motivo de este post no es menospreciar el trabajo de los autores, editores, traductores ni demás ...res que se encargan de la documentación de gentoo. Es más, ¿Que haríamos sin ellos? Pero en mi leeento proceso de aprendizaje me estoy dando cuenta de algunos detalles que a los novatos nos pueden desconcertar un poco:

Observaciones del handbook

faltan referencias al sistema de archivos ext4 y el comando para crearlo

mkfs.ext4

En los apartados:

 5.b. Por defecto: Utilizar un Stage desde Internet

 5.c. Instalando Portage

donde dice:

```
# links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml
```

debe decir:

```
# links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors2.xml
```

En el apartado 

6.b. Configurar Portage

	Opcional: locales para glibc

donde dice:

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-15 (sobra un 5 en esta combinación)

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15
```

debe decir:

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-1 (sin el 5 que sobraba)

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8 (esta es otra combinación posible para los hispanoparlantes 

que se puede incluír si se quiere)
```

Antes de estos ejemplos dice:

"Las siguientes "locales" son un ejemplo para tener, al mismo tiempo, los idiomas: inglés (Estados Unidos) 

y español (España) con sus respectivos formatos (por ejemplo, UTF-8 )." 

Pero no explica como escoger entre dichos idiomas generados. (Cosa que, por cierto aún intento averiguar)

En el apartado 

7.a. Zona Horaria Existe una discrepancia con la guía en inglés

En español, para configurar la zona horaria, dice:

```
# nano -w /etc/conf.d/clock

TIMEZONE="GMT" (suponiendo que se quiera usar la zona horaria GMT).
```

En inglés, para configurar la zona horaria, dice:

```
# cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/GMT /etc/localtime (suponiendo que se quiera usar la zona horaria GMT).
```

Instalando con el stage3-i686-20110503.tar.bz2 utilizé el sistema de la guía española.

Días más tarde, instalando con el stage3-i686-20110524.tar.bz2, ese método no me sirvó puesto 

que el archivo /etc/conf.d/clock había sido sustituido por  /etc/conf.d/hwclock .Al final, como ese no era

el único cambio, desistí de completar la instalación y volví a descargar el stage3-i686-20110503.tar.bz2

 Parece poca cosa ¿Verdad? Pero recordad que las grandes cosas, como Gentoo, están hechas de cosas más pequeñas, comooo sus archivos de configuración, por ejemplo   :Laughing: 

----------

## gringo

solo unas cosillas :

 *Quote:*   

> donde dice:
> 
> Código:
> 
> # links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml
> ...

 

el primer enlace funciona perfectamente y redirige automáticamente al segundo, no creo que esto suponga un problema para nadie.

 *Quote:*   

> es_ES ISO-8859-15 (sobra un 5 en esta combinación) 

 

son dos locales distintos y necesarios, el que acaba en -15 es realmente lo mismo que el que acaba en -1 sólo que añade soporte para la @.

 *Quote:*   

> Pero no explica como escoger entre dichos idiomas generados. (Cosa que, por cierto aún intento averiguar)

 

que es lo que quieres hacer exactamente ?

lo último que comentas es por el salto de baselayout a openrc que está documentado aqui -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/openrc-migration.xml . Lo suyo es que haya un enlace a este en el handbook o que simplemente se actualicen las instrucciones ya que openrc está ahora en estable.

dicho esto, para lo que consideres que es un fallo o bug, lo mejor es que abras un bug o te pongas en contacto con el grupo de traductores para que tomen nota y lo corrijan si procede.

saluetes

----------

## Txema

 *oitaven wrote:*   

> Pero no explica como escoger entre dichos idiomas generados. (Cosa que, por cierto aún intento averiguar)

 

Creo que lo que buscas es esto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml

----------

## oitaven

Txema, Gracias por la respuesta. De momento solo lo he ojeado, pero efectivamente parece ser lo que estaba buscando.    :Wink: 

gringo, solo unas cosillas ... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> solo unas cosillas :
> 
> Cita:
> ...

 

  ¿No te parece que empezar así es un poco agresivo? Lo primero que dije al empezar este post fue que no pretendía menospreciar el trabajo de nadie. Por otra parte la primera vez que traté de instalar gentoo y puse la dirección http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

en links no me llevo a ninguna parte. No tengo ni la más remota idea de por qué. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cita:
> 
> es_ES ISO-8859-15 (sobra un 5 en esta combinación)
> ...

 

Gracias por la explicación. Lo que me indujo a creer que era un error es que no aparece en el archivo

/usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dicho esto, para lo que consideres que es un fallo o bug, lo mejor es que abras un bug o te pongas en contacto con el grupo de traductores para que tomen nota y lo corrijan si procede.
> 
> 

 

Lo tendré en cuenta la próxima vez.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Lo primero que dije al empezar este post fue que no pretendía menospreciar el trabajo de nadie

 

yo he dicho que lo hicieras ?

 *Quote:*   

> Gracias por la explicación. Lo que me indujo a creer que era un error es que no aparece en el archivo
> 
> /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

 

mea culpa, leí mal tu post, creo que estás en lo cierto. Si pone eso en la guía creo que es incorrecto, los locales que tengo en mi locale.gen son p.ej. :

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-1

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15
```

y luego en el .bashrc del usuario cargo :

```
export LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

export LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

export LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.UTF-8"

export LC_TIME="es_ES.UTF-8"

export LC_COLLATE="es_ES.UTF-8"

export LC_MONETARY="es_ES.UTF-8"

export LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.UTF-8"

export LC_PAPER="es_ES.UTF-8"

export LC_NAME="es_ES.UTF-8"

export LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.UTF-8"

export LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.UTF-8"

export LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.UTF-8"

export LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.UTF-8"

export LC_ALL=es_ES.UTF-8
```

creo que esto es redundante, sobre todo si usas un entorno como gnome o kde. 

Si no usas bash cárgalo p.ej. con /etc/env.d/02locale, tal y como sugiere la guía que te dice pcmaster.

saluetes

----------

